# Pet Food Recall Information...



## WaterWorld (May 7, 2006)

Most of you have probably have heard of the big pet (dog/cat) food recall that is happening in North America. I've posted a link for those of you who have dogs and cats, so you may varify if the food you're feeding the little guys is safe. 

*http://www.menufoods.com/recall/*


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow giant font.. LOL

Yes i double checked all of my foods. I hear its just the wet stuff.

Hope everyones pets are safe!


----------

